

Got a G1? Feeling Lonely? - twampss
http://uncov.com/got-a-g1-feeling-lonely

======
TrevorJ
This article is shortsighted. Google is attempting to change the business
model and standard closed practices that plague the mobile market. Only time
will tell if they are successful or not, but lack of a flash-in-the-pan
beginning is hardly a bad sign for something that's geared more towards long-
term industry wide change.

